# First edit



## SpiritsTeam (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello 

I want to show you our first video of the season. Please, comment to say tips for the editing or other useful things 

P.S. Sorry if you poorly understood, i'm french.

Spirits Team: Early Snowboard edit on Vimeo

Thanks


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

good riding, the editing looks pretty smooth and well timed. light and video quality is good.

change camera angles after each trick

get closer to the action or zoom in.

keep the rider in the picture the whole time, he doesn't have to be centered, but keep him in there and pan the camera as he moves from dropping in to landing the trick

music didn't really fit, the rap kind of distracts from the riding.

keep on makin them though dude :thumbsup:


----------



## SpiritsTeam (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for your comment . I agree for the angle and keeping the rider in the picture, but for the music, i edit my video on it or i place it after, what is the best?


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice job for your first edit. As stated above, try different angles and add different music. Music didnt really flow.


----------



## SpiritsTeam (Jan 3, 2012)

Our second edit with friends in the new set up 

A ride at Homie's Park on Vimeo


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

that one was much cooler :thumbsup:


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

video was a tad shaky at first but definitely got better :thumbsup: music is all in personal preference  overall I would say better than your first and keep them coming.


----------



## Wetstuff (Dec 16, 2011)

PQ, What camera? ...software?


Jim


----------



## SpiritsTeam (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks 

My camera is a Nikon Coolpix L120


----------



## Wetstuff (Dec 16, 2011)

... 'aways curious when I see something *that* crisp. Decent glass compared to the average pocket video cam. Good for you. 










Buy a cheap Monopod - 5X as steady as hand-holding and not cumbersome. 



Jim


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

One thing I noticed in the second video when you were moving you picked up the wind. First thing I do when editing anything moving is cut the audio track, just isn't needed. Music is the audio, snowboarding is the video.


----------



## SpiritsTeam (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, i will remember that, thanks


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Second edit was good. One thing I would do is cut the audio from the video this way we dont hear the wind.


----------

